# WarP 9 Engineering Drawing



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I just received my WarP 9 motor, and it didn't match the engineering drawing on http://www.go-ev.com. I contacted the company and got a much better pdf drawing of their new design. The biggest difference is the 4 mounting bolt holes on the front have been rotated to match the ADC motors. I have to redrill some holes in my adaptor plate, and I thought I'd try to help someone else. The pdf is easier to read than the jpg as well. 

But the 20kB limit on pdfs means I can't upload it to the site. So, I found a place to host the WarP 9 Engineering Drawing elsewhere online.

Enjoy!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought the Warp 9 and 11 were originally designed to use the same mounting as the ADC motors


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Check out the outdated WarP 9 engineering drawing that is still on their website: http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_14_00-08219_WarP_9_Eng_Drawing.jpg. Compare with the one I posted.

I suppose they are NOW making them with the same mounting holes as the ADC motors. But, I made my adaptor plate off of their website's drawing. I'm just trying to keep people from making the same mistake. Now I have to redrill the holes.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

re-drilling the holes is still a far better prospect than having to scrap the whole plate and start again.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

